
Solving Jepsen with OpenCensus Distributed Tracing - mrjn
https://dgraph.io/blog/post/solving-jepsen-with-opencensus/
======
cakoose
"Solving Jepsen" is kind of a misleading way to say "debugging issues found by
Jepsen". The former made me expect some kind of general solution to
distributed consistency.

> And ultimately, adding quality tests is the best you can do to improve your
> software.

Tests are great, but that's not "the best you can do". You can redesign things
to be simpler, and there's even an example of that earlier in the article:

> By re-architecting the design, the code could be hugely simplified. So, I
> had rewritten the whole thing from scratch over the past few months.

> The rewritten, simplified codebase did fix a variety of Jepsen issues. The
> last major stronghold was the bank test.

A better design can make it easier to informally "prove" the absence of
certain issues.

------
JoachimSchipper
The Jepsen report referred to can be found at
[http://jepsen.io/analyses/dgraph-1.1.1](http://jepsen.io/analyses/dgraph-1.1.1).

~~~
qeternity
Does anyone have a rough idea what Jepsen charges to do testing?

~~~
ezrast
Extrapolating from the numbers here, probably low 6 figures as of a couple
years ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/74nt43/jepsen_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/74nt43/jepsen_hazelcast_383/do1cmff/)

------
RabbitmqGuy
This is a great debugging story. I don't know if dgraph hosts the traces
themselves or some other service

